# How often do you get a new or "new" to you truck?



## joker25 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a 2008 F250 fx4, power stroke and just hit 90k miles a week ago. So I think to myself "well better start getting ready to get a new truck in the next 10k miles or so" but then I got to thinking about how frugal I have become the last couple years, and simply just do not like spending money, trying to save up a "cash stash" to start my own company in the next few years. In the past I would usually get a new truck every 3 - 4 years regardless of how many miles it had but I think I might just keep this one untill it doesnt run anymore. Its paid for, I'm very anal about my stuff so its in great condition. I probably take better care of the truck than I do myself, no joke. Albeit desiel is high but oh well nothing I can do about that.

Just curious whats everyones "formula" on how often you get a new truck/car? Do you get a new one every x amount of years, just run them till the dont run anymore?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I used to every 2 years. Now I am waiting for a new president before spending any $$$.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Still driving a '03 Chevy 2500HD Crew Cab, 201,000 miles, but it's paid for w/ no intention of replacing until it don't roll no more! We are paying down debt as quickly as possible!


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

To answer your question, I drive vehicle's well after they are paid off. Just a question, why would you need to start looking for a new truck when the one you have is undoubtedly a dang nice truck with only 90k and its almost paid off? I drive a '00 Cummins with 202k and I paid cash for it a couple years ago. I plan on keeping it till it quits since I really like it. It has its dings and whatnot, but it suits me just fine. I don't drive it all that much since I have a take home work car so it makes no sense for me to pay for something that sits 95% of the time. We bought my wife a loaded '06 Z71 Suburban a couple years back and will keep it long after its paid off. My opinion is this, vehicle's are a huge waste of money. They are expensive and lose value terribly. If you are happy, keep it and save the money that you would be spending on a huge truck payment. I personally believe in buying used and will probably never buy a new vehicle. I try to buy 3-4 year old vehicle's with low milage that have been taken care of. Why pay a premium for a new vehicle when it will probably lose half its value within 5 years? We have saved countless thousands of dollars this way.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

About every 2 years I get something new. Just habit.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*3 YEARS,,,*


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I drive them until they won't go no more. Right now I am driving a '04 Ford Ranger with 192k miles that I have has since '07.

'94 ranger 208k miles totaled in '00
'01 F-150 supercrew 165k miles rolled in '04
'01 Ranger 185k miles totaled when I hit a bull

So most of the time I have only drove a truck about 3 years but it isn't cause i wanted to. Cause i don't see a reason to be getting new trucks that I am making payments on.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

I pretty much drive them till the wheels fall off, or the repair bills get more than a car note. 10+ years, if I can. If you take care of a car, and it is not a lemon, that sucker should still be almost new at 90K miles. However, If I lose trust that the car can get my family around with stranding them, it goes to the trade-in lot post-haste.

Yesterday I bought a new truck. (  ) I am hoping to get at least 10 years or 200k out of it.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

joker25 said:


> I have a 2008 F250 fx4, power stroke and just hit 90k miles a week ago. So I think to myself "well better start getting ready to get a new truck in the next 10k miles or so" but then I got to thinking about how frugal I have become the last couple years, and simply just do not like spending money, trying to save up a "cash stash" to start my own company in the next few years. In the past I would usually get a new truck every 3 - 4 years regardless of how many miles it had but I think I might just keep this one untill it doesnt run anymore. Its paid for, I'm very anal about my stuff so its in great condition. I probably take better care of the truck than I do myself, no joke. Albeit desiel is high but oh well nothing I can do about that.
> 
> Just curious whats everyones "formula" on how often you get a new truck/car? Do you get a new one every x amount of years, just run them till the dont run anymore?


I just turned 85k miles on my 2008 FX4 powerstroke and it's been paid off for a couple months now. This is the 1st time in a decade that I kept a vehicle until paid and I traded in every couple of years. The guy I buy my Fords from sent me a text just last week that Ford just released 0% on a 60months for the SuperDutys.

I think I will also keep mine for a while. First its paid for and that is a nice feeling to have an $700+ a month plus there is nothing better on the market currently to justify a switch. Go buy her some new shoes and fall back in love with her. LOL!


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

I bought a used 1982 Dodge W250 in 1984 and I'm still driving it; 433,000 miles on her. Still my daily driver but I did get an 06 Dodge 3500 new. It's going in the ground with me when it's time.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

I normally keep mine for at least 300k miles or untill they start giving me problems. Looks like Im gonna get rid of my 09 powerstroke soon as its starting to give me headaches at 94k miles.


----------



## texasfish2252 (Apr 7, 2010)

Drive it until it will not go anymore. I have a 2000 F250 Powerstroke with 230k on it and it still pulls the boat just fine; so I do not see the point in getting a new truck. Plus the 7.3L parts are pretty cheap in comparison with the new engines. Usualy I get rid of a truck when the A/C goes out and the cost to fix it is more than the truck is worth.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

01 cummins goat got 160K on it so its just getting broke in and at 3.70 per gallon its nice to have a paid off truck not to mention one that nails 20 mpg. 
Cannot tell ya how many times at the pump somebody filling up a new Diesel has said to me " Man I should have never gotten rid of my old truck"

But the best one is "hey can we take your truck hunting I CANNOT SCRATCH MINE the wife will kill me"


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

My last truck was 17 years old with 325K miles on it.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

I kept my last truck for 4 years and about 100K miles I put on it. Bought it used in 2006. 02 ford F-150 4x4 screw. Underpowered and had too many rust spots on the roof.

Bought a Dodge 2500 w/the 6.7L turbo diesel. Had 87K on it when I bought it three or so months ago. Great truck. Will probably drive it until it or I die, or the rust eats the body off.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Mine is a 2005 Chev Crew Cab with 200K miles. Hubby's is a 96 1 ton powerstroke with 254K.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

2-3 years for me is max, I do over 30k a year easily and I always sell before 100k miles on a vehicle


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

*First truck that I have put more than 100K on*

I think it is an age thing for me. I traded vehicles every couple of years on the premise that the warranty was out and I wasn't paying a repair bill and a car note. Most of the vehicles had minimal problems not worthy of trading in, but once you get the itch.....
I bought my '04 2500 Chebby 6.0 new and paid off in September. The rainy day money comes in handy. Time to save money for select ball dues and college education. 155K miles and running strong. same brakes, same shocks, same tranny fluid. The new trucks look nice, but the newness wears off long before the payment terms end. I would hop in it today and head across the country with no hesitation....well the $75/325 miles makes me hesitant.


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

Mine is a 2000 F250 powerstroke, 7.3, 220k miles. I have no thought of trading it. A replacement truck costs around 60k. So it needs a little body work, new windshield, some other minor work, but I am keeping it for a long time, hopefully.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

2 years or less here


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

I seem to be getting longer and longer - last was 2002 F-150 SuperCrew (FX4) with 145k miles that I bought new over 9 years ago and I just traded that in for a 2011 F250 Lariat 4x4 Crew with the 6.7L diesel. I figure I will keep this F250 for at least 15 years. 

Now, the two reasons I sold the F150 were this: I need 3 shoulder restraints for all 3 kiddos and it was just kind of getting tired on the towing side, doubt I will ever have a tired diesel! The shoulder restraints was the biggie though...


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

last truck i had for 7 very good years. i hope this one lasts that long if not longer.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Hmmmmm......*

I am driving 2001 F 150....paid for about 7 years. No problems.

If it makes you feel better....put that $600 in the bank every month!

600 X 12 X 7 = 50,400. Also just liability ins. Add another few thousands. Also, plan on driving it another 2 or 3 years....add another 21,000.

Comes out to something like $75,000!!!

Some of those high dollar, dressed out diesels might double that figure!!! LOL

That is MY truck.....I keep my sweeties' (FEMALE...dang it, wouldn't have had to say that 20 yrs ago! LOL) car more up to date....like a 6 yr turn.

I DO envy the ole boys that can afford a new one ever other year, though.

Later
R3F


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

*TRUCKS TRUCKS*

Just sold my 1999 chevy crew with about 130,000 miles. I had this truck since Dec. of2000, we have always bought used vehicles. We usually keep our cars and trucks at least 10 years no matter the milage. Look for a good/honest mechanic and keep the preventive maintenance up to date, todays vehicles with todays synthetic lubricants should last a lot longer.

I just bought my FIRST brand new truck and plan on keeping it 10 years or more.


----------



## saltbranch (Apr 6, 2012)

Old thread but hey I found it.
Family or wifes' ride, usually untill I start having trouble OR I truly hate it. Like the mini van wife talked me into. Got rid of that one at just over 100k and 6 yrs old....I truly hated that vehicle and it was worth payments to get rid of.
My ride is usually held together by bubble gum,duct tape and tie-wire, usually buy them at the tie wire stage and add


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

bout every year and a half.....


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

I have a 2006 Chevy Crew Z71 its got 120K and have done regular maintenance on it every 3k-5k miles. I am just now about to spend about $120 on the door lock actuators cause 1 is making a horrible noise when I lock the doors and a nother one is working when it wants too. After that it will feel like a new truck again. I wont buy a new to me vehicle for another 4-5 years and I will pay cash for a 2-3 year old vehicle with low miles. It will not be a chevy just out of spite for GM and I love chevy's!


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

2001 Chevy 2500HD 4x4 with 189,000. I have a 14 year old son that is dying to get it so I guess I'll be getting an new one in 2014. My truck prior to the 01 was a 1990 Chevy 1/2 ton and it had 211,000 when I bought the 01.


----------

